# twisting the nock of an arrow



## scooba (Nov 22, 2008)

i just bought Made To Order arrows from Lancaster Archery and got them in the mail today. This is my first order, and i'm not quite sure what to do. Obviously I screwed in the field points on to the arrow. but it seems the orientation on all the arrow's nocks are wrong and arbitrary. 

When I load the arrow onto my bow string, the odd colored vane is not up. All 12 of them have the nocks just arbitrarily placed on, so the odd colored vane is in a random position. Should I be able to just twist it into position? I tried to do it with my fingers but it wouldn’t budge, like its glued on really tight. Should I use pliers on it to twist them in the proper orientation? Or will this break something on the arrow? 

I got easton xx75's

Thanks


----------



## X-Tech (Nov 13, 2008)

If you're careful, you can grab the nock by its base with pliers and turn them but (I'd only do this if I had to). 

*You don't want to put a lot of side pressure on the nock tabs as to spread them, so try to get just the solid base.

Your best bet is to go to you local shop and they will have an actual nock tool for turning these as well as a gauge to varify that they are all in the same orientation. Most places have tons of these tools, so you may be able to score one for super cheap or free (maybe LAS tossed one in the bottom of the box???).

Sometimes mail order has its drawbacks...


----------



## sva9843 (Apr 23, 2008)

You can most likely get a nock tool from your local bow shop for free.

Atleast that's how I've always got mine..

Good luck.


----------



## scooba (Nov 22, 2008)

Oops..i found out that if the arrow is on my string, then I can easily twist it into position… just couldnt do it with the arrow in my fingers (had to be loaded onto the bow string) :zip:


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

Yeah, I would much rather twist a nock while it's on the string as opposed to use a pliers. You can really tweak a nock with pliers, you never know how much and in what direction you have deformed the plastic with metal pinchers.


----------



## X-Tech (Nov 13, 2008)

You just want to be careful, any twisting side load on the tabs has the risk of slightly bending them.

You should just go down and get the tool and have the shop gauge each arrow so that they are all the exact same. This is the best thing to do.


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

X-Tech said:


> You just want to be careful, any twisting side load on the tabs has the risk of slightly bending them.
> 
> You should just go down and get the tool and have the shop gauge each arrow so that they are all the exact same. This is the best thing to do.


Yes, too much twisting side load can bend the ears. If you look at a nock tool, the only place they contact is in the throat of the nock anyways, they don't hug the body of nock to prevent twisting. I've severly twisted a nock that was glued in using a nock tool.


----------

